# USMC vs Canadian Army..whos better?



## Exodia (18 Jul 2011)

I know I may get flamed for this...but when I was taking my SQ course in Shilo...the standards warrant said that our army is superior to the USMC....I'm thinking....wha? I am patriotic and all and I love the army  . But I don't know what he was talking about. Anyone?


----------



## Haggis (18 Jul 2011)

Exodia said:
			
		

> I know I may get flamed for this...but when I was taking my SQ course in Shilo...the standards warrant said that our army is superior to the USMC....I'm thinking....wha? I am patriotic and all and I love the army  . But I don't know what he was talking about. Anyone?



Until the USMC adds a Highland Regiment to it's order of battle, we will certainly be cooler.


----------



## BadgerTrapper (18 Jul 2011)

Haggis said:
			
		

> Until the USMC adds a Highland Regiment to it's order of battle, we will certainly be cooler.



Beautifully put. 
To the OP, you might want to just start with something a little more ... open. For example, Canadian Army vs. US Army?


----------



## MikeL (18 Jul 2011)

Badger, how about no.

All these threads about Canadian Army vs US Marines, Army, etc is stupid, goes no where and are juvenile IMO.

Both(CF and US Military) are quite capable, and excel at what they do.

There are Pros and Cons to each, neither are perfect.


----------



## Rheostatic (18 Jul 2011)

Personally, I like the citrus taste of oranges, but apples are convenient in that one does not have to peel them...


----------



## aesop081 (18 Jul 2011)

Personaly, i like hiting apples with baseball bats.........


----------



## Rheostatic (18 Jul 2011)

Oranges are good for that too, but I suggest eye protection.


----------



## Pusser (18 Jul 2011)

This question makes about as much sense as comparing the Allouettes with the Canadiens.  The USMC and the Canadian Army have different roles and although there is some common ground (as do the Allouettes and the Canadiens - they're all young athletic men), comparing the two isn't really possible.


----------



## Haggis (18 Jul 2011)

Pusser said:
			
		

> This question makes about as much sense as comparing the Allouettes with the Canadiens.



And, like the USMC, neither is ever likely to wear kilts.   iper:


----------



## Sapplicant (18 Jul 2011)

:facepalm:





















Who's


----------



## Romanmaz (18 Jul 2011)

You guys wanna arm wrestle over it?  op:


----------



## vhaust (18 Jul 2011)

Let's settle this debate with a paintball skirmish between USMC and CAN ARMY.


----------



## daftandbarmy (18 Jul 2011)

Intersting topic.  I know a guy who was in the CF, then went to the USMC. He was pretty clear that there were good things about both organizations, but that they were both far and away much better than the US Army, if that's any consolation!


----------



## the 48th regulator (18 Jul 2011)

Just wondering, better at what?

dileas

tess


----------



## dangerboy (18 Jul 2011)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> Just wondering, better at what?
> 
> dileas
> 
> tess



I am thinking drinking http://forums.army.ca/forums/Smileys/Armyca/beer.gif


----------



## aesop081 (18 Jul 2011)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> Just wondering, better at what?



At yo mama......!!!!!


----------



## Steve1987 (18 Jul 2011)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> Intersting topic.  I know a guy who was in the CF, then went to the USMC. He was pretty clear that there were good things about both organizations, but that they were both far and away much better than the US Army, if that's any consolation!


 
I've talked to a few folks on here who have done that and am seriously considering it myself.  This thread could have potentially been valuable asking what similarities and differences both organizations have instead of a simply "what's better".


----------



## Kat Stevens (18 Jul 2011)

I think we'd destroy them at hockey, they'd beat us at football (depending if it's 3 or 4 down ball), and baseball would be a toss up.


----------



## daftandbarmy (19 Jul 2011)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> Just wondering, better at what?
> 
> dileas
> 
> tess



Mainly good ol' fashioned combat arms type stuff: fitness, skill at arms and other individual training standards, initiative etc.


----------



## the 48th regulator (19 Jul 2011)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> Mainly good ol' fashioned combat arms type stuff: fitness, skill at arms and other individual training standards, initiative etc.



So I guess hitting oranges with bats is out....Frig, this thread is boring.

dileas

tess


----------



## aesop081 (19 Jul 2011)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> Mainly good ol' fashioned combat arms type stuff: fitness, skill at arms and other individual training standards, initiative etc.



Pffffffft.......dinosaurs !


----------



## HavokFour (19 Jul 2011)

We're all gentlemen here, are we not? This should be settled either in a dance off or a game of fisty cuffs.


----------



## Exodia (19 Jul 2011)

Alright. Let me rephrase...what are the differences between the two? What do we excel at and what do they excel at?


----------



## Sig_Des (19 Jul 2011)

Exodia said:
			
		

> Alright. Let me rephrase...what are the differences between the two? What do we excel at and what do they excel at?



We excel at being Canadian. They excel at being American.


----------



## GAP (19 Jul 2011)

Haggis said:
			
		

> And, like the USMC, neither is ever likely to wear kilts.   iper:



That all kinda depends on who one wakes up with in the morning......and how abruptly ......... ;D


----------



## daftandbarmy (19 Jul 2011)

Exodia said:
			
		

> Alright. Let me rephrase...what are the differences between the two? What do we excel at and what do they excel at?



I had the pleasure of serving with the Parachute Regiment and the Royal Marines for a few years, and we exercised against the USMC in arctic Norway each year in the winter time. They were the 'bad guys', intent upon seizing NATO North for the breakout from Murmansk, and we were the 'good guys', intent upon preserving the right of northern Europeans to eat at Macdonalds.

They were awful at anything related to individual or small unit stuff. We literally identified their positions because their sentries were snoring, and I'm not claiming we were arctic Ninjas or anything, just plain old recce patrols wandering around and discovering piles of snoring leathernecks. On one occasion, we skied a whole battalion 20 miles across a mountain range to attack the rear area of a 'MAU', and got to within 50 metres of their postions (all lined up on a road for miles hanging out in their LVTPs keeping warm), two companies up in extended line, before they saw us. It was a 'mock massacre' as they say. A quote from my signaller "How could they have missed us? We looked like a footbal crowd letting out and wandering across the car park for a plate of chips". They were pretty much confined to the roads all the time, much like we would have expected from a Soviet style enemy. They hated the cold, lacked any sort of tactical skill or intitiative at the lower levels (which we always took for granted amongst ourselves) and seemed trapped in a web of military process and red tape.

They all dressed exactly the same, right down to the right angled flashlight on their left shoulder straps, talked like robots and used words like 'duty, honour, democracy' like we used 'egg, chips and beans': fully indoctrinated, and much like you'd expect a mass army during wartime to behave. They didn't get irony or sarcasm or any of the usual types of jokes we threw around. They thought we were crazy, we thought they were wierd and geeky.

On the other hand, their companies were huge: 5 platoons. Fully equipped with everything we didn't have like a variety of mortars and anti-tank weapons, armoured vehicles, service support: the full Monty. We attacked a bridge demolition guard company once and ran out of ammo and steam half way through the fight through. There were millions of 'em! The general consensus was that they were ready to go to a 'real war', and we weren't, on the materiel and manning front. They could also move a battalion like we move sections. Need a couple of dozen choppers with air cover? Coming right up! They were fully integrated with all their air/naval support assets, and had access to nearly instant air support from as many F-18s as you needed - absolutely no comparison to our lack lustre performance in this area - and they proved it all the time by flying over and 'bombing' things whenever they felt like it. Their communications were always falwless whereas ours always crashed for some reason or another.  

I did an AWT course with the Norwegian army that included a bunch of US Marines and, in general, I found them to be good guys but a little 'wooden' and formulaic, but generally fit and good shots. I got tired of hearing 'HUA' all the time....

As good as us one on one? Probably not. Better than us as an organization ready to fight World War 3 at the drop of a hat? Absolutely.


----------



## OldSolduer (19 Jul 2011)

Beadwindow 7 said:
			
		

> We excel at being Canadian. They excel at being American.



Some of us can excel at being both.


----------



## the 48th regulator (19 Jul 2011)

Exodia said:
			
		

> Alright. Let me rephrase...what are the differences between the two? What do we excel at and what do they excel at?



I bet we could kick their ass at Harry Potter trivia, being he is British and all that.  But, when it comes to the Batman know how, hands down to the USMC for sure.

dileas

tess


----------



## Marshall12345 (19 Jul 2011)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> I had the pleasure of serving with the Parachute Regiment and the Royal Marines for a few years, and we exercised against the USMC in arctic Norway each year in the winter time. They were the 'bad guys', intent upon seizing NATO North for the breakout from Murmansk, and we were the 'good guys', intent upon preserving the right of northern Europeans to eat at Macdonalds.
> 
> They were awful at anything related to individual or small unit stuff. We literally identified their positions because their sentries were snoring, and I'm not claiming we were arctic Ninjas or anything, just plain old recce patrols wandering around and discovering piles of snoring leathernecks. On one occasion, we skied a whole battalion 20 miles across a mountain range to attack the rear area of a 'MAU', and got to within 50 metres of their postions (all lined up on a road for miles hanging out in their LVTPs keeping warm), two companies up in extended line, before they saw us. It was a 'mock massacre' as they say. A quote from my signaller "How could they have missed us? We looked like a footbal crowd letting out and wandering across the car park for a plate of chips". They were pretty much confined to the roads all the time, much like we would have expected from a Soviet style enemy. They hated the cold, lacked any sort of tactical skill or intitiative at the lower levels (which we always took for granted amongst ourselves) and seemed trapped in a web of military process and red tape.
> 
> ...



That is really interesting to read. I always thought the Canadian army and USMC were trained very similar. I've read a lot about the quality > quantity of the two, even advertises that on the posters at my local RC.


----------



## Danjanou (19 Jul 2011)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> I bet we could kick their *** at Harry Potter trivia, being he is British and all that.  But, when it comes to the Batman know how, hands down to the USMC for sure.
> 
> dileas
> 
> tess



Hey not so fast there skippy. Some of us old fart hosers grew up on Batman Comics and the Adam West TV series and have never ready a Harrys whatshisname book.  ;D


----------



## aesop081 (19 Jul 2011)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> have never ready a Harrys whatshisname book.  ;D



That is because you can't read and are old and blind.


----------



## OldSolduer (19 Jul 2011)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> That is because you can't read and are old and blind.



And we do drill, and we blouse our pants and we enjoy parades!!!


----------



## Danjanou (19 Jul 2011)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> And we do drill, and we blouse our pants and we *enjoy* parades!!!



Speak for yourself there. 8)


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (19 Jul 2011)

Just to satisfy Haggis, we should take them on at Caber tossing.


----------



## aesop081 (19 Jul 2011)

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> Just to satisfy Haggis, we should take them on at Caber tossing.



Some of the Marines i have met could probably put one of those into orbit without breaking a sweat.


----------



## GAP (19 Jul 2011)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> And we do drill, and we blouse our pants and we enjoy parades!!!



Stop lying Jim..... ;D


----------



## OldSolduer (19 Jul 2011)

GAP said:
			
		

> Stop lying Jim..... ;D



Hey I like parades...mostly when I'm watching or in charge of them. 

And I do blouse my pants......


----------



## MikeL (19 Jul 2011)

Marines blouse their pants too in garrison and field.  I'm sure the USMC Silent Drill team loves drill as well.


----------



## Danjanou (19 Jul 2011)

And apparently some of them wear kilts too  8)







http://dave.dsak.com/2004/06/marine-piper-in-iraq-receives-proper.html


----------



## hotei (19 Jul 2011)

That is... I don't really have words for it...  ???



			
				Danjanou said:
			
		

> And apparently some of them wear kilts too  8)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Snaketnk (19 Jul 2011)

Hm, tactikilts. Curious as to whether that's a real thing or just someone having fun with it.


----------



## GnyHwy (19 Jul 2011)

They'll have these right about the same time we finally decide what tacvest we're going to get.  So I guess we lose.


----------



## KnightShift (19 Jul 2011)

Snaketnk said:
			
		

> Hm, tactikilts. Curious as to whether that's a real thing or just someone having fun with it.



If you google "utilikilts", they have a pattern very similar to that one.  iper:



Edit: I should read the article in the link next time, they mention it there.......


----------



## Haggis (20 Jul 2011)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Some of the Marines i have met could probably put one of those into orbit without breaking a sweat.



Then they would lose the competition, which is a combination of strength and accuracy in turning, not simply tossing the caber.



			
				hotei said:
			
		

> That is... I don't really have words for it...  ???



"Seriously cool" comes to mind.  At least now the USMC has NOTHING in common with the Alouettes and Les Canadiens.


----------



## Sgt Pearce (30 Jul 2011)

Can we all Say DEADLIEST WARRIOR! lets call them and send 1-3 VP to go play with the USMC  or JTF2 lol but is this our stand up REG army or P res you never really specified. but we really should get Deadliest warrior in on this


----------



## aesop081 (30 Jul 2011)

Pte. Pearce said:
			
		

> but we really should get Deadliest warrior in on this



Yeah, there's a show with credibility......... :


----------



## canada94 (30 Jul 2011)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Yeah, there's a show with credibility......... :



Agreed.. the episode between a US tactical team VS GSG-9 gave new meaning to sensational TV.


----------



## Sgt Pearce (30 Jul 2011)

That was SWAT, LAPD to be correct I believe; but dont quote me on this. I had seen that episode as well it was pretty good, however the sniper could have devistated more then one man, he simply needed to work on his speed of bolt, but then again the show does like to show off everyones gadgets more or less, I.E Seals vs (Russian elite cant remember their name) where the Russians one simply because of a Balistic Knife.


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (31 Jul 2011)

Pte. Pearce said:
			
		

> That was SWAT, LAPD to be correct I believe; but dont quote me on this. I had seen that episode as well it was pretty good, however the sniper could have devistated more then one man, he simply needed to work on his speed of bolt, but then again the show does like to show off everyones gadgets more or less, I.E Seals vs (Russian elite cant remember their name) where the Russians one simply because of a Balistic Knife.



Nice...succinct....


----------



## OldSolduer (2 Aug 2011)

Pte. Pearce said:
			
		

> Can we all Say DEADLIEST WARRIOR! lets call them and send 1-3 VP to go play with the USMC  or JTF2 lol but is this our stand up REG army or P res you never really specified. but we really should get Deadliest warrior in on this


As far as I'm concerned you can take that show Deadliest Warrior and can it.

It is not realistic and gives false impressions as to capabilities of various warriors. Its brain candy and will leave your brain mushy like porridge.
Its patently stupid.


----------



## 2 Cdo (2 Aug 2011)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> As far as I'm concerned you can take that show Deadliest Warrior and can it.
> 
> It is not realistic and gives false impressions as to capabilities of various warriors. Its brain candy and will leave your brain mushy like porridge.
> Its patently stupid.



Definitely in the running for the stupidest show EVER!


----------



## AJFitzpatrick (12 Aug 2011)

2 Cdo said:
			
		

> Definitely in the running for the stupidest show EVER!



Yup ...

worse that it disguises itself in "scientific  modelling" ...
But it fits the network its on ...


----------



## Fishbone Jones (12 Aug 2011)

............and the thread morphes.....................


----------



## Colin Parkinson (12 Aug 2011)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> As far as I'm concerned you can take that show Deadliest Warrior and can it.
> 
> It is not realistic and gives false impressions as to capabilities of various warriors. Its brain candy and will leave your brain mushy like porridge.
> Its patently stupid.



Hey! It's a day job for the Society of Creative Anachronism


----------



## Danjanou (12 Aug 2011)

recceguy said:
			
		

> ............and the thread morphes.....................




Hey maybe next season we'll see JTF2 vs Force Recon    :  .



.........Ah frig the producer is probably readiing this and I'll get blamed for all the dead kitties.  :whiteflag:


----------



## OldSolduer (15 Aug 2011)

Personally I'd like to see the AirSoft Ninja vs the Paintball Predator


----------



## Michael OLeary (15 Aug 2011)

AJFitzpatrick said:
			
		

> worse that it disguises itself in "scientific  modelling" ...



The introduction of the weapons is interesting enough, but everything after that to "extrapolate" the fight can be ignored. Their latest few episodes where they are "matching" the commanders is even less credible.


----------



## Thompson_JM (15 Aug 2011)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Personally I'd like to see the AirSoft Ninja vs the Paintball Predator




I would totally watch that episode....


----------



## OldSolduer (15 Aug 2011)

Tommy said:
			
		

> I would totally watch that episode....


We need pics of Airsoft Ninja and the Paintball Predator, someone help us out?


----------



## PMedMoe (15 Aug 2011)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> We need pics of Airsoft Ninja and the Paintball Predator, someone help us out?



Airsoft Ninja:







Paintball Predator:


----------



## aesop081 (15 Aug 2011)

Moe, you scare me sometimes........


----------



## OldSolduer (15 Aug 2011)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Airsoft Ninja:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Moe....your sense of humour is dark......which is very cool!!


----------



## PMedMoe (15 Aug 2011)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Moe, you scare me sometimes........


I scare everyone sometimes....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







			
				Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Thanks Moe....your sense of humour is dark......which is very cool!!



No problem, Jim.  After all, I am just lounging around a hotel room in Toronto.


----------



## OldSolduer (15 Aug 2011)

And I in a hotel room in Edmonton......


----------



## PMedMoe (15 Aug 2011)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> And I in a hotel room in Edmonton......



Well, I think I'm going to head to the lounge for a celebratory martini.  Even if it does mean sitting with the geriatric lawn bowlers who are here for a tournament......  

Cheers!   :cheers:


----------



## Fishbone Jones (15 Aug 2011)

Speaking of predators:


----------



## HavokFour (16 Aug 2011)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Speaking of predators:



They both looked like aliens and they both liked to hang around kids. What now?  >


----------



## ppcla (3 Aug 2013)

Well the Canadian army has better training but the u.s. marine corps has better equipment and is better funded, but i'm sure there are more differences.


----------



## MikeL (3 Aug 2013)

max wood said:
			
		

> Well the Canadian army has better training but the u.s. marine corps has better equipment and is better funded, but i'm sure there are more differences.




How do you know who has better training, etc? Also, what are you basing "better" off of? 

As you can see, this thread from 2011 turned into a thrilling discussion about aliens and ninjas; it is no longer about the Canadian Army or the USMC  

FYI, it is *US* *M*arine *C*orps, and Canadian *A*rmy


----------



## Jammer (3 Aug 2013)

Which is worse:
The initial question that started this thread...or the fact that through sheer mytosis made it to three pages...


----------



## Mr.Neville (4 Aug 2013)

Am I the only one who awards MilPoints for comments made several years ago then feels stupid about it because I didn't realize how old this thread was? Woopsies...


----------



## ppcla (4 Aug 2013)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> How do you know who has better training, etc? Also, what are you basing "better" off of?
> 
> As you can see, this thread from 2011 turned into a thrilling discussion about aliens and ninjas; it is no longer about the Canadian Army or the USMC
> 
> FYI, it is *US* *M*arine *C*orps, and Canadian *A*rmy




Well I guess I wouldn't say that I just know there recruit training is longer


----------



## George Wallace (4 Aug 2013)

max wood said:
			
		

> Well I guess I wouldn't say that I just know there recruit training is longer


There?

Where?


----------



## ppcla (4 Aug 2013)

geez, their


----------



## Inquisitor (4 Aug 2013)

If the "Ultimate Warrior" series comes back - perhaps they could use this as a segment ;D


----------



## Haggis (5 Aug 2013)

Inquisitor said:
			
		

> If the "Ultimate Warrior" series comes back - perhaps they could use this as a segment ;D



And everyone who has posted in this thread gets portrayed.


----------



## OldSolduer (5 Aug 2013)

Haggis said:
			
		

> And everyone who has posted in this thread gets portrayed.



Sick Bay Ranger versus Malingering Maladjusted Troop


----------



## Navy_Pete (5 Aug 2013)

I realize this is an old thread, but the one episode I've ever seen of this show was hilarious (GSG-9 vs LAPD SWAT).

The look on the german guy's face when they tried to tell him the US had the more 'devastating' shotgun was hilrious; "But he has no head.  It is gone!"  The teutonic shock at the obvious flaw in their reasoning was too good to be true.

I guess I could always employ the 'social hand grenade' as my special noodlely nerd skill.


----------



## Inquisitor (5 Aug 2013)

To Max  and others - My ultimate warrior post was in very bad  taste 

I apologize unreservedly. 

I hope that was not what was causing you to think of leaving. 

I will not excuse myself.

I wish you  well


----------



## Fishbone Jones (6 Aug 2013)

Inquisitor said:
			
		

> To Max  and others - My ultimate warrior post was in very bad  taste
> 
> I apologize unreservedly.
> 
> ...



You should just learn to shut up. Rather than posting shit around the board and then running around following up with apologies, in every thread, for your verbal\ social\ posting ineptitude.


----------

